
Questions I'm asking in interviews (2013) - markthethomas
http://jvns.ca/blog/2013/12/30/questions-im-asking-in-interviews/
======
greenyoda
Note: Article is from 2013.

Discussion from when it originally appeared:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6989179](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6989179)

